# 4x8 Logging/Coal Layout



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm looking for a new 4x8 Logging/ or Coal Layout Trackplan (HO Scale)

Recommend anything you have in mind! 

I don't care if it has mountains, rivers, etc...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

You did get my E-mail didnt you?

Massey


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes I did, this topic came before the other one. Lol


----------

